# USB stick connection



## Techcompuser (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a USB stick with music on it. I would like to connect this USB stick to a receiver amplifier that does not have a USB input. Is there any way that I could use this USB stick by converting the audio signal from the USB stick through a device such as an MP3 player or an Ipod that has a USB input and then run the audio signal out from the device into an amplifier with a red and white stereo audio input? How would I do that?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

As you already know that you need another device for playback. Simply move the files to the new device and playback directly. You could use your PC to copy the files from the USB stick to any mp3 player, and then connect it to your Receiver.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Techcompuser :wave:

You could simply connect the PC's audio-out (where the desktop speakers/headphones plug in) to your receiver-amplifier, then use a media-player/jukebox program to play the music on the USB-stick :wink:


----------

